# Waiting until early 2020



## 6ncounting

Hi ladies 

My husband and I are WTT until early 2020 maybe a little before that if we really cant wait hehe. Anyone else waiting until 2020? 

I am almost 26 and my husband is almost 31 between us we have 6 kids (3 are his from before we were together 2 are mine from a previous relationship and we have 1 together) I know we are crazy right &#128540;


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Wanting another angel in your life can't mean you are crazy. Hoping that you have a smooth journey!! I am wtt in March, trying for our #1.


----------



## 6ncounting

Lady_Alysanne said:


> Wanting another angel in your life can't mean you are crazy. Hoping that you have a smooth journey!! I am wtt in March, trying for our #1.

I hope that you have a smooth TTC journey


----------



## Charm23

I love the thought of a large family but hubby not so keen haha! We are WTT end of this year for Baby #1 :) I couldn't wait another 2 years but you have your wonderful kiddies to keep you occupied until then!


----------



## Symphony7

Me! My little girl is 8 months now, planning on TTC#2 December 2019 or January 2020. Want to get through the holidays before MS hits but I'd like a fall baby next I had a rough pregnancy so not liking forward too much but im hoping it'll be better. Well I know it will be because I have a better idea now of what it'll be like when the baby is here. I love being a mom more than I could have imagined and im already sad she's growing past the little baby phase and starting to walk already! Hoping for a little boy next but have a sneaking suspicion we will end up with two girls. Lol. Think I may try to be team yellow next time for a different experience.

I waited 4 years on these board to TTC my first and got pregnant on my second cycle. So I'm used to waiting a long time, this wait of a year and a half seems like no time whatsoever and I don't want it to go by because that'll mean my girl will be all grown up!


----------



## 6ncounting

Symphony7 said:


> Me! My little girl is 8 months now, planning on TTC#2 December 2019 or January 2020. Want to get through the holidays before MS hits but I'd like a fall baby next I had a rough pregnancy so not liking forward too much but im hoping it'll be better. Well I know it will be because I have a better idea now of what it'll be like when the baby is here. I love being a mom more than I could have imagined and im already sad she's growing past the little baby phase and starting to walk already! Hoping for a little boy next but have a sneaking suspicion we will end up with two girls. Lol. Think I may try to be team yellow next time for a different experience.
> 
> I waited 4 years on these board to TTC my first and got pregnant on my second cycle. So I'm used to waiting a long time, this wait of a year and a half seems like no time whatsoever and I don't want it to go by because that'll mean my girl will be all grown up!

Our youngest is almost 9 months old now &#128558; dont know where the time has gone she is growing up so fast! I thought the two girls would be boys before I fell pregnant if that makes you feel any better about being hopeful for a boy. We are going to try and be team yellow this time but we will see we had said the same with our daughter but my husband couldnt wait we had the 12 week scam and he just had to know lol.


----------



## 6ncounting

Charm23 said:


> I love the thought of a large family but hubby not so keen haha! We are WTT end of this year for Baby #1 :) I couldn't wait another 2 years but you have your wonderful kiddies to keep you occupied until then!

You never know maybe your 1st will change his mind hehe. We definitely will be kept busy and distracted by the kids but I love that we will couldnt imagine our life any other way. Its not always easy but we make it work.


----------



## Symphony7

6ncounting said:


> Symphony7 said:
> 
> 
> Me! My little girl is 8 months now, planning on TTC#2 December 2019 or January 2020. Want to get through the holidays before MS hits but I'd like a fall baby next I had a rough pregnancy so not liking forward too much but im hoping it'll be better. Well I know it will be because I have a better idea now of what it'll be like when the baby is here. I love being a mom more than I could have imagined and im already sad she's growing past the little baby phase and starting to walk already! Hoping for a little boy next but have a sneaking suspicion we will end up with two girls. Lol. Think I may try to be team yellow next time for a different experience.
> 
> I waited 4 years on these board to TTC my first and got pregnant on my second cycle. So I'm used to waiting a long time, this wait of a year and a half seems like no time whatsoever and I don't want it to go by because that'll mean my girl will be all grown up!
> 
> Our youngest is almost 9 months old now &#128558; dont know where the time has gone she is growing up so fast! I thought the two girls would be boys before I fell pregnant if that makes you feel any better about being hopeful for a boy. We are going to try and be team yellow this time but we will see we had said the same with our daughter but my husband couldnt wait we had the 12 week scam and he just had to know lol.Click to expand...

I'll be happy either way. I really wanted a little girl first but I feel like since I have the daughter I wanted, I would really be happy with another girl or a boy. But definitely only two for us so I am going to try to enjoy every minute of the next pregnancy. :)


----------



## kksy9b

Me too! Well, maybe lol. We have been going back and forth on a third baby since DS2 was born last year. We've been floating the idea of adoption vs biological or to just be done. DH told me 2 weeks ago (VERY unexpectedly...hes been in the "we're done camp" for awhile) that hes been thinking a lot and wants to adopt...that he feels we are meant to have one more....I was pretty shocked honestly lol. I'm still not able to fully let go of the idea of another bio so we are in limbo until my doctor appt next month to talk about health factors of another pregnancy and will decide afterwards our plan. If we go for a bio, we would be looking end of 2019/beginning 2020 to start trying (if we decide adoption route will start the process pretty much right away given how long it takes to do). I hope you all dont mind if I hang out here with you :)

We found out with our first and waited on our second....and my vote would be to wait!! I am so glad I found out in my first pregnancy and wouldnt go back and change it...but oh my goodness. There are so few true surprises in life and this is one of them. It was easier than I thought to not find out. The ultrasound was hard to not cave at but DH was there to keep us strong lol. And honestly, having a 2 year old kept me busy enough to where I didn't really think about it too often. When the baby was born and my DH cried out "its a boy! we have another boy!" as tears poured down his face....it was worth every second of not knowing. If we have another baby, I will definitely wait again.


----------



## Noodlebear

I'm going to be waiting longer than that &#55357;&#56877; it's driving me absolutely insane but we're looking at trying in 2021 once I'm qualified and we have bought our house. I'm surrounded by pregnant women and it's all I can think about!


----------



## 6ncounting

My step sons mum had a baby on Thursday morning &#55357;&#56883; waiting just got harder!


----------



## Marima

Hey girls, joining you. I have an IUD and itexpires in 2020. We have discussed about giving green light when taking it out. By that time we have been together for 4 years and I'm hoping it'll be enough us-time.
I am a midwife so my baby desire is constant :winkwink:


----------



## 6ncounting

Hi Marima :)
I also have to get my IUD out before we can try and 2020 will still be early for that but I don&#8217;t want to wait until it&#8217;s due to come out :/ we thought we were done but we just can&#8217;t shake the overwhelming feeling of wanting another one hehe


----------



## Marima

Already 6 is like wow :thumbup: My lifelong dream has been 4 kids but I also thought I'd be starting a little earlier. Now I have 10 years to get 4 kids, gotta have some twins :haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

Oh wow but good for you hun a household full of babies lovely! 
Atm we are WTT until 2020 I want to marry first, baby will be 2 il get at least a year of work under my belt. However our son was very sick with ABO incompatibility (bloods I am pos baby neg) bad jaundice and stopped breathing at birth and then 2 days old ended up in NICU. Suspected sepsis because of birth complications and I went into labour at 7 months so we are waiting to speak to consultant about whether we should even have baby number 2


----------



## TTCbaby2018

My boyfriend and i are planning to get married Fall 2019 and we plan to try to conceive right away! It seems so far away! I love kids and cant wait to have my own. Hopefully by 2019 we will have everything set up to provide for the baby.


----------



## GraceER

Hello hope I can join you!

I am unofficially WTT #2 until Feb 2020. Right now OH isnt on board but I have always said I wanted two at least and by then our daughter will be 3 and my implant due to come out so it feels right. Im already broody for another but theres lots of other reasons why we need to leave it a while so it will be nice to have somewhere to let the baby crazy out! 

Everyone should tell us a bit about themselves aside from family things, weve got a long wait together! &#128556;


----------



## 6ncounting

How is everyone going with waiting? We are hating it and would love to just have another now but a lot has happened that means it&#8217;s best to wait for up :(


----------



## kksy9b

Honestly I dont think about it much! My littlest one is 15 months and getting into my favorite stage and my 4 year old has grown so much lately! With the weather finally nice we have been filling our days playing outside and making up little adventures...doesnt leave much time to think about our maybe baby #3. And the fact that DS2 has been sleeping SO well the last 2 weeks (knock on wood), Im not eager to jump back into sleepless nights anytime soon lol


----------



## MissWaiting

Hi. 
I'm not waiting quite as long we are hoping for January 2019 if all goes well with doctors ect for baby number 1


----------



## kksy9b

kksy9b said:


> Honestly I dont think about it much! My littlest one is 15 months and getting into my favorite stage and my 4 year old has grown so much lately! With the weather finally nice we have been filling our days playing outside and making up little adventures...doesnt leave much time to think about our maybe baby #3. And the fact that DS2 has been sleeping SO well the last 2 weeks (knock on wood), Im not eager to jump back into sleepless nights anytime soon lol

:dohh: can i call take-backs?? The last couple days I've been fatigued and super emotional which is out of the norm. There have also been a couple times when ive had to break DS2 off nursing because of sensitivities (tmi but i basically lost sensation when DS1 was nursing LOL). So then I started thinking and realized we DTD a couple times close to O. While I think its unlikely to be preggo (I feel 99%) and my "symptoms" are a result of DS2 drastically slowing night nursing (meaning abnormal hormone fluctuations), now I cant stop thinking about it! 

I am on the fence for #3 and DH is on team lets be done. But the past 24 hours has me wanting to go for one more! Ahh..aa bit maddening! I have no idea where I am in my cycle but AF should be here sometime in the next few days to a week so maybe after she shows I can get back to not obsessing haha


----------



## ewoods66

We have a boy who's 11 now. We are planning on the second one. 2020 is our year too :D


----------



## duckley

This is the group for me! I'm getting antsy waiting to try for a 1st in 2020. In the mean time I need to finish off my masters and find some real work with pay, let alone maternity leave, so thinking about babies is a wonderful distraction from all of that! :blush:

I've been reading all-sorts of books (some reassuring, some scary) and listening to pregnancy and mummy podcasts to beat the blues. So many of my friends got pregnant or had babies this year, it's so hard waiting for my turn too!


----------



## Louise88

me and my OH are probably looking to TTC in the next 12-24months he is super broody, I'm still on the implant and will get it removed when were ready, I have 2 children from a previous relationship and have agreed to start trying when we all live together were currently getting the kids used to staying at his etc. and we have been together a year so far. hopefully join some of you girls on your journey :thumbup:


----------

